# Do you still go to book signings? Meet authors when you can?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

As a writer and reader, I'm betting on the future of e-books. But I wonder sometimes how they will affect the relationship between authors and readers. As a reader of e-books, do you still go to book signings? Do you care about meeting authors? Is there a greater bond between an author and the physical book than with a digital copy of the same work?
L.J.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Since I've sworn off DTB's for the sake of my over-crowded house, I doubt I would go to literally get a book signed, however, if there was an author I really liked (like one of you guys ) making an appearance somewhere near me, I'd like to go shake hands and say hi.

--Maria


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends on the author. I've only been to one official book signing, when Roger Zelazny showed up near Austin. I used to buy the occasional book "pre-signed" back when it was something unusual, but with authors doing drive-by signings in book stores where they autograph everything of theirs in stock, I've sort of lost interest.

If I could sit and chat with an interesting author for five minutes or so, I might be tempted to do that regardless of getting an autograph.

Mike


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is my take on "Meet the Author Day" in the age of E-Books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Book signings are also social events, not everyone who stops by buys the book there. The book store knows that, but hopes folks will browse a bit and pick up something else, even if they've already purchased the author's novel or collection elsewhere.

I'm doing a signing at Dark Delicacies in Burbank October 17th www.darkdel.com with F. Paul Wilson. If it all goes well, I'll get to say hello to a lot of old friends and readers, and the store will see an overall jump in sales because we were there. Ebooks may change things somewhat, but personally I hope signings continue. I've always enjoyed meeting both fans and other writers.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never bothered. I don't go to book signings because the idea of standing in a line for three hours to have 30 seconds in front of someone whose books I've enjoyed doesn't appeal to me. 

I have one signed book that was pre-signed ... bought it at a Barnes and Noble where the author had appeared the week before, might have another that I bought from the author's website (political commentary). I've gotten a signed book from Firstreads on goodreads.com, and I also received an ARC from an author I have an email correspondence with ... that's the only one that I'm actually excited about having.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never been to a book signing before, but I plan to go to one in October in Austin. I really enjoyed Rebecca Skloot's book The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks. I will buy the physical copy even though I already have the e-book.

For those in the Austin area interested, I'm going to the Texas Book Festival on Saturday, Oct 16.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never gone to book signings. You know that thread we have here about would you buy a book written by someone you knew something bad about? My theory is all I really want to know about authors is their books.

P.S. It occurs to me that seems rather contradictory, since I'm an indie author and here I am on KB, but I'm here without really exposing my innards, or at least I hope so.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Even post-Kindle I went to see E.O. Wilson, scientist/author, when he spoke at a university about an hour's drive away.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I've gone to two book-signings (but they were both mine and I baked cookies - lol).

I'd love to go a book signing for Richard Bach, or any of the authors here on the boards.  My husband went to a Robert Aspirin book signing and he signed "boilerplates" instead of books.  I don't remember who it was but another author said that they preferred boilerplates too because they were afraid of messing up their books.  Messing up a boilerplate wasn't so bad, but screwing up a signature in a book (sometimes hardcover) is totally embarrassing.

Trish


----------



## DianneS. (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes I still do go to book signings.  As a matter of fact I went to ther RT convention and met a lot of wonderful e-book authors.  Instead of signing a DTB they signed postcards, book marks or other little keepsakes.  I still do buy certain 'real' books by specific authors; authors that I have been reading for years.  I admit for these authors I buy both DTB and Kindle editions.

Signed books are precious to me, but I wouldn't mind meeting an author of my favorite indies and getting a signed keepsake by them.


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes to both! 

The social aspect alone, is very special and definitely gets the author out in the public eye. Although E-books are doing quite well, bound works, are still selling and some people still love to hold a book in their hand versus an electronic device, call em crazy, but they just do.  

I have also started hanging a little sign stating, "Also available in Ebook!", man that works! Meeting other authors at conventions is fun, and gives you an opportunity to share your experiences, maybe learn something that will further your passion, irreplaceable.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Saw a bunch of authors at Dragoncon and probably could have gotten some signed books or had them sign my kindle, I suppose, but it just didn't seem worthwhile. I'm not much of an autograph guy anyway, heck, I stood mere feet from Lou Ferrigno, Shawnee Smith, and Morena Baccarin and didn't bother getting autographs.

Of course I feel awkward fan gushing to these people (actors) anyway, plus if they are charging for autographs I don't feel much like taking up their time (hey, aren't they rich because I've ALREADY bought their stuff??). Authors and artists/comic guys are a bit different, as they are the creative forces behind the works, not just a hired performer. So I had no qualms talking with Mike Mignola or Larry Elmore and buying some of their stuff. 

Getting a kindle signed would be cool, but not sure what would be permanent, plus in a few years I would have upgraded machines anyway. Getting a cover signed might be better but who knows if those would stay usable for long? Guess I'll just have to stick to DTBs for signatures and try to be selective  Anyone got a signed first edition LOTR for sale


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

LJ,

I think book signings are dead for all but the biggest names. I've taken to hosting events online and offline with the focus being something fun and book related. Bookstores are finding events are less and less profitable (except for big names) and it is harder and harder to market them.

I have found interactive events to be more fun for me and for the audience.

I write suspense so my events focus on things like driving fast and shooting. These have been really popular. 

I think we are all looking for ways to connect and with ebooks, social networking and forums like this one make more sense than ever!

CJ

BTW - See you at BCON in a few weeks.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I live and work in NJ, and it's painful knowing that there are all these great author signing events in NYC, but they're always during the week!  It takes me at least an hour and a half to get into the city, so that means I would have to take a day off from work to make it in time for one of these.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I still enjoy getting signed books, but better yet, I enjoy seeing authors talk about the craft of writing, or give a reading of their work. I think there will always be that, even if ebooks are all that people read any more. I know I'll probably still enjoy meeting authors. But I'm starstruck easily!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Joel,

Do you go to industry conventions?


----------



## drjunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

First post to the forums, should get my first kindle in a couple of days.  

I quite enjoy going to book signings.  It's interesting to hear their reply when asked why they don't include an electronic copy of their book if you buy the hardcover.  Went to Brandon Sanderson's, and he seemed very encouraging about it.  I disliked all readings except for Terry Brooks.  Don't know why he was different.


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

I love going to books signings! I know how it feels to sit there when you're doing a signing, so I try to be supportive. But I also love to collect signed books and give them as gifts, as I think they're rather special. At the same time, having had book signings and witnessed them, there don't seem to be a lot of people who agree with me. Unless you're someone like Nora Roberts, you probably won't get a lot of people (and I'm not talking about family .


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I've done plenty as an author, and gone to a few as a reader. Bookstore people tell me they just aren't that effective anymore unless it's an established star (and, for sure, certain personalities are better at hand-selling than others are). I mostly just do library signings now, more as service work than real promotion. And i make donations to the library. They need all the help they can get.

Scott


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

I've been going to ComicCon since 2003 and my favorite part of the floor are the book booths.  They hand out free (yippee!) books and they always have authors (new and established) signing books at the booths.  Not only have I gotten introduced to new authors, I've gotten to speak with them, too.

My favorite parts upstairs (where all the panels are) are the author panels and signings afterwards.  The panels have introduced me to new authors -- then I get their books at the signings -- plus the books from my favorite authors.  I always take the time to tell the authors that  I've read, that I enjoy their books and WHY I enjoy their books.  They've taken the time out of their schedules to be there, the least I can do is to let them know how much I appreciate them.

For me, the thrill is not only from seeing/hearing my favorite authors, but also from seeing/ hearing new (to me) authors talk about their books; and for all of them to explain where the ideas came from.  That's exciting and very educational to me.

Plus I let them know that not only do I  have them on my bookshelf, but I've purchased copies for my Kindle.

Long story short -- I think authors need live face-to-face feedback from their readers, and readers need to meet the authors to give that feedback.  Mysterious Galaxy hosts a lot of panels at ComicCon AND has various authors at their local store throughout the year.  Haven't gotten to one of those yet, but I'm hoping to soon.

Ruth


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Lori Brighton said:


> I love going to books signings! I know how it feels to sit there when you're doing a signing, so I try to be supportive. But I also love to collect signed books and give them as gifts, as I think they're rather special. At the same time, having had book signings and witnessed them, there don't seem to be a lot of people who agree with me. Unless you're someone like Nora Roberts, you probably won't get a lot of people (and I'm not talking about family .


Bake cookies and bring them -- it's amazing how many people actually stop to talk with you at a signing. =)


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

rerussell said:


> I've been going to ComicCon since 2003 and my favorite part of the floor are the book booths. They hand out free (yippee!) books and they always have authors (new and established) signing books at the booths. Not only have I gotten introduced to new authors, I've gotten to speak with them, too.
> 
> My favorite parts upstairs (where all the panels are) are the author panels and signings afterwards. The panels have introduced me to new authors -- then I get their books at the signings -- plus the books from my favorite authors. I always take the time to tell the authors that I've read, that I enjoy their books and WHY I enjoy their books. They've taken the time out of their schedules to be there, the least I can do is to let them know how much I appreciate them.
> 
> ...


It is a dream of mine to get to Comicon!

Other than my own signings, I've only been to one and that was by accident. I live in a small town so there isn't really anything like that here, but when on vacation we stopped at a Barnes and Noble. Right inside the door was an author with his pile of books looking very much distressed. I don't know how long he'd been there, but it was obvious that his signing wasn't going as he'd hoped so I walked up to him and struck up a conversation. Speaking for myself, signings are one of the most difficult things I've done as an Indie Author and anytime a reader even wants to talk to you it is a thrill. It's the sitting behind the table like you're a freak on display that is amazingly uncomfortable.


----------



## Sturgeon3736 (Sep 18, 2010)

I like to do book signings! I only wish the big book chains would embrace small press and Indie authors. BN especially will have nothing to do with us; so I got creative and do my signings at other locations. There is a fantastic winery about half an hour from my house. The owners have been especially gracious in letting me set up a small table during most of their events. I write BIG books (over 500 pages) so selling 5-8 in one weekend is nice. I also get the opportunity to meet new potential readers, catch up with those who have read my books, and drink some excellent wine- this is the kind of work I enjoy!

Cheers!

Kathy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentle reminder:  This thread is in the Book CORNER. . .no self-promotion is allowed.  Links to your books or your websites, authors, will be edited out. . . . . . .

Thanks for understanding,

Ann
Book Corner/Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Here is my take on "Meet the Author Day" in the age of E-Books.


That's funny!

I look forward to the day when I sell so many e-books that I don't need to shlep (?) my physical books.

A question to the the authors reading this, and also to readers: How do authors handle (or how would you like them to handle) the sexual passages in their novel. If they are mild, would you mind reading/listening to them? In my novel, sexual words are often used in fun, and they occur suddenly in a very straight passage. Or else, they are words or expressions with dual meanings.

Any other tips? I will be doing a reading in a few days' time.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never been to a book signing.  My favorite modern authors (Thomas Pynchon, Cormac McCarthy, Don DeLillo, etc.) live reclusively in dark caves like f'ing Gollum.

Sort've OT, but I did once go to a CD signing and got to meet Dave Mustaine, one of my freaking idols!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

jmiked said:
 

> ...I've only been to one official book signing, when Roger Zelazny showed up near Austin....
> 
> If I could sit and chat with an interesting author for five minutes or so, I might be tempted to do that regardless of getting an autograph.
> 
> Mike


Mike, very cool that you got to meet him. He's an author I'd loved to have met.

--

I guess as an author myself, I really enjoy meeting readers and even if they're not interested in my works, discussing and suggesting other authors. I go to signings when there are authors of interest to me, sometimes I meet them at SF/Fantasy conventions. Most are pretty down to earth, pretty neat folks.

I do have a shelf with my signed novels. I suspect sometime in the near future, there will be an application that will allow authors to sign an electronic copy in some manner. Will it be the same? Don't know.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I attend the local Arts' festivals. I just ended a month of weekends doing such and talked to many who had read my earlier books. It was great fun. Many bought the remainder of the series. Probably pushed 80 books or so. I also see my amazon and local book sales go up for a while after these events.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I used to adore signings and signed books.  My favorite reading/signing that I attended was Douglas Adams back in 1990 or 91, and it was one of those things I'll never forget.  Second favorite was Tad Williams, back before he became well known.  He was a riot, and I saw him several times within a short timespan, so I have a couple of funny stories from that.

But I was in my early twenties.  I had more free time and a lot more patience back then.   Realistically, as another poster said, it's really not worth standing three hours to have 30 seconds' worth of time with an author that typically won't remember me out of the 500 other people there that day--whether I have the book in paper or ebook format isn't even a consideration compared to that factor.  I don't like adding to the paper piles in the house at all, and having a generic, personally signed book just doesn't mean anything to me anymore.  I actually thought several times about going to book signings this year, and I nixed every one.

The exception--I'm attending a series convention in two weeks for a favorite saga.  THAT event is something I've invested a fair amount of money to attend, and I do have one paperback--the only paper book I have from that author, since I discovered her post-Kindle--that I'll have signed.  The difference?  That author is one that takes the time to interact with her readers regularly online, and that fosters what at least feels like a more personal relationship.  The weekend is limited in attendance, and she'll be present for all of it, so the chance for greater interaction is there.

I think the ability to interact with your readers has been fundamentally changed.  Yes, book signings are probably fading away as useful tools for this.  But being able to "talk" through forums, Twitter/Facebook, blogs, chats, and the like allow a much greater chance for a more meaningful dialogue between readers and authors.  That, to me, has been amazing.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I do attend signings, but usually my own or at writer conventions. I stood in line for Kellerman at Thrillerwriters for 45 minutes to get his autograph for my dad, and then couldn't read it...but he'd signed probably 300 books by then. 

The signings at book stores are mostly dead these days. However, stock signings work well and don't cost the store time/energy so that's an option. It's also more for networking/connecting with book sellers than interacting with readers, IMO. My most successful events have been partnered with lectures, or with dog/cat shows.  

Been wondering about Ebook events and like the idea of the post card autograph...if folks even want that. *s* I've also had pdf versions made available on CDs at book signings so folks have something physical, especially if they can't or won't order the Ebook. 

Tis a brave new world, indeed!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My book-signing habits have remained unchanged, due to the fact that I've never been to one in my life.  I've simply never had an interest in it. The only autographed books I own are a 2-book set I ordered on-line (a boxed set of Roger Zelazny's two childrens' picture-books, bought after he passed away), and a book written by my college roommate which he sent me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

You are aware that is how Christopher Palini mad his book a best seller. His mother took him on a three year book signing tour.
"Mom! Would you take me..."
It's numbers not quality. If he sold 10 books per event and did 300 events, in addition to the buzz created.
I'd be rich and famous too. "Mom!..."


----------



## kennethrlewis (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi L.J.:

We had a "mass author" signing event this weekend at the Grand Opening Celebration of the new Oregon Books store in Grants Pass, with forty authors in attendance. Any more, the "mass" variety of book signings are really the only type I'm interested in much. Big events bring out much bigger crowds, and as an author I do appreciate the "misery loves company" thing when book buying customers are far and few between. It's fun to talk to some of your writer friends you haven't seen in a while, and to make new ones. I had a VERY unusual, but gratifying experience at this book signing and it involved another writer...two writers, actually. Remember the movie "Men of Honor" starring Robert DeNiro, and Cuba Gooding Jr.? The writer I had the experience with is the author of "Men of Honor," as well as over two hundred other books, and he lives less than five miles from my house! I've posted about it on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crime-Fiction-Author-KENNETH-R-LEWIS/137769802919104?v=wall


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm here in the land of Powell's City of Books (and one of their locations is across the street from my office,) so I have lots of opportunities to attend signings, and frequently do. I really enjoy going to these things and listening to the authors and their Big Ideas. Yeah, sometimes some of them have no business reading their books aloud, (even if they can write them well, not everyone is a good orator,) but generally the good outweighs the bad.

When I first switched to ebook, I felt a little rotten for just attending, but not purchasing a hardcover book at the event, but I quickly realized it was no different than pre-ebook, when I'd attend the event, but wait for the paperback. And sometimes it's a favorite enough author that I still want the DTB.  

That being said, I've been to TWO events where it was excruciating. One was for the signing of a cookbook by a very popular blogger. She was cute and sweet, but she basically arrived and said (to the nearly 1000 people who had gathered,) "Y'all got ainy quaystions foar me?" LOL! And I never actually got to see her because there was such a mob of moms and babies who had obviously never attended a book signing and had no clue about sitting down or at least standing to the sides. (One near me kept saying "I can't see her! I can't see her!" in this edge-of-panic voice.) Yikes! 

Second was just an event, no signing, with authors reading selected "short" stories. All of them were fantastic with the exception of one, who read an extremely lengthy piece. She took about 40 minutes, whereas the other authors were reading shorts in the 10-15 (max) minute range. Not only that, but her story was extremely political - and not reflective at all of the prevailing political persuasions of her audience. I wasn't the only one who was irritated by it. It might have been tolerable if it had been MUCH shorter, but she just kept going on and ON, page after PAGE of unsubstantiated political propaganda masquerading as fiction. Honestly, if it had just been her, I would have walked out. But out of respect to the other fantastic participants, I stayed in my seat. 

/ramble


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

I attended a lecture by favorite author who was speaking at my son's college some years ago.  Did the usual starry-eyed bit - schlepped all my copies of his books along, just in case an opportunity for signing arose.  As it happened, before the lecture I was sitting just behind him in the audience.  When others asked him to sign their books, I also asked him to sign mine, which he graciously did.

After his presentation, there was a social wine-and-cheese gathering at which he was conversing with a group of students.  I overheard his remarks, which were so arrogant and so insulting to the students that I've never bought another of his books.  I still reread my favorites of those I already owned, and I still watch the movie of my favorite when it shows up on TV.  Beyond that, the reality of his persona just gets between me and any new material he might present.  

So I no longer attend book signings, and when I attend lectures by favorite authors I choose not to meet them casually in the rush that follows.  I'd rather not have that illusion-shattering experience again.

I do have author friends, not least of whom is a parent.  They are all people I have met in non-professional situations.  My most cherished autograph is one by an author friend which includs a remark personal to the friendship between us.

I would not consider buying a hard copy of a book purchased as an e-book simply to get it autographed.  I'm sure there will continue to be a market for that, just as there are specialty mintings of collectible quarters and stamps.  I personally would rather see an author on Charlie Rose or a C-SPAN book event than live in a crowded venue.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

vwkitten said:


> Messing up a boilerplate wasn't so bad, but screwing up a signature in a book (sometimes hardcover) is totally embarrassing.


In what form was the boilerplate? I know what you mean about messing up the novel - my poor wife would be shaking trying to sign the books for fear of destroying them with a 'writing spasm'.

Paul.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been attending different mystery conventions for about 10 years and love them.  Post-kindle I still attend local book signings and will buy the DTB for that purpose.  I also buy the kindle version b/c that's my preferred format for actually reading.  On the plus side, my signed books now stay in pristine condition, LOL.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Sienna,

I'm a recent ebook convert, but I agree with you about signed books. I will continue to collect them from my favorite authors.

CJ


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

The only book signing I've been to was my own.  It was great--I caught up with people I hadn't seen in years and got grilled by one of my college professors after I did a reading.  He asked great questions but I wish he had e-mailed them to me because I could have answered them much better in writing than I did on the spot in front of a crowd.  I'm not good in front of crowds, and I suspect this is the case for a lot of writers.  We're introverts--we wouldn't hang out with all these imaginary people if we weren't.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

purplepen79,

  Sounds just like what my wife (the author) would say too... she can write novels all day and night but put her in front of a forum or a group of people and she's completely lost.  It's a big reason why I'm sitting here doing all the typing/promotion, I'm just more 'accustomed' to it. 

Paul


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> As a writer and reader, I'm betting on the future of e-books. But I wonder sometimes how they will affect the relationship between authors and readers. As a reader of e-books, do you still go to book signings? Do you care about meeting authors? Is there a greater bond between an author and the physical book than with a digital copy of the same work?
> L.J.


Yes, I still go to book signings to support other writers. I was just at one on Saturday, and am going to two more in October. I love attending launches, I think it's important to support colleagues, and I still love the feel of a brand new print book in my hands, and yes I also buy e-books too. It doesn't have to be one or the other.

Debra


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> purplepen79,
> 
> Sounds just like what my wife (the author) would say too... she can write novels all day and night but put her in front of a forum or a group of people and she's completely lost. It's a big reason why I'm sitting here doing all the typing/promotion, I'm just more 'accustomed' to it.
> 
> Paul


She's lucky to have you . . . I have to say, the promotional bit is the hardest part for me as an indie author. I've definitely been using parts of my brain that I haven't had to use before. Hopefully it's making me a more well-rounded person and selling some books along the way, if nothing else. 

However, I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to set up the book signing with this particular book store. I think that's because it's not part of a chain but an indie book store, so the owner and I had something in common. I basically just walked in and said I wanted to do a signing, and the owner said sure. For an introvert, it doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

I rarely ever go to signings...that hasn't really changed in the age of ebooks, I'm just not much of an autograph hound. I like readings, but I just don't know what I would have to say to an author I like in the space of fifteen seconds.

I did, however, print out bookmarks with a blank backside for my novel so that I have something to sign if someone has the ebook and wants an autograph.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> After his presentation, there was a social wine-and-cheese gathering at which he was conversing with a group of students. I overheard his remarks, which were so arrogant and so insulting to the students that I've never bought another of his books. I still reread my favorites of those I already owned, and I still watch the movie of my favorite when it shows up on TV. Beyond that, the reality of his persona just gets between me and any new material he might present.


I hear that. Some time ago, I attended an author event for a (relatively) local author. He came across as such a pervert that now I can't read his books without some of the comments and attitudes he displayed at his reading coming back to haunt me.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeremy D Brooks said:


> I rarely ever go to signings...that hasn't really changed in the age of ebooks, I'm just not much of an autograph hound. I like readings, but I just don't know what I would have to say to an author I like in the space of fifteen seconds.
> 
> I did, however, print out bookmarks with a blank backside for my novel so that I have something to sign if someone has the ebook and wants an autograph.


Exactly, Jeremy - just not much of an autograph hound. The idea of the blank B side of a bookmark is brilliant! Probably much appreciated by those who do collect autographs. 



StaceyHH said:


> I hear that. Some time ago, I attended an author event for a (relatively) local author. He came across as such a pervert that now I can't read his books without some of the comments and attitudes he displayed at his reading coming back to haunt me.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one, Stacey. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PiedTyper said:


> After his presentation, there was a social wine-and-cheese gathering at which he was conversing with a group of students. I overheard his remarks, which were so arrogant and so insulting to the students that I've never bought another of his books. I still reread my favorites of those I already owned, and I still watch the movie of my favorite when it shows up on TV. Beyond that, the reality of his persona just gets between me and any new material he might present.





StaceyHH said:


> I hear that. Some time ago, I attended an author event for a (relatively) local author. He came across as such a pervert that now I can't read his books without some of the comments and attitudes he displayed at his reading coming back to haunt me.


For me, all of KindleBoards is like this. . . . . .There are authors here whose books I will NEVER buy because of the way they have presented themselves here. I've got a negative impression of who they are and am not going to buy their books, even if it's something that I would normally be interested in reading.

Conversely, there are authors here whose books are _well out_ of my usual comfort zone; But I have tried them, again, because of the way the author presented himself/herself -- in this case giving a positive impression! Most I've at least found to be o.k. and a few I've really liked. *I wouldn't have tried them at all except the author came across as friendly, intelligent, and professional,* and I decided to give the book a go 'cause I liked the person as a person.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I have to confess I've only ever been to one book signing (Neil Gaiman - he was extremely nice even though he was obviously badly jetlagged). I think I'd go to others in the future even if I only had their books as ebooks - for me it's more about having a chance to say hi and thank them for writing something that I enjoyed rather than getting their autograph on a piece of paper.

Jason


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes.  Yes.  and Yes.  

I love the social aspect of book signings.  Surrounded by fellow readers who like the same author.  What could be more fun?  One of the most memorable book signings I attended was for Stephen King.  People were carrying tattered paperbacks in their pockets and talking and bantering together in the aisles of the auditorium as if we were all old friends.  It was a fantastic atmosphere.  

Have been to several signings over the years, both well known and not-so-well known.  I think they were all worth attending. If nothing else, it gives the readers an opportunity to show their appreciation to the author.  Buying the book is one thing, but liking the book well enough to show up for an event, at least for me, is a sign of respect and appreciation.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Just went to a David Weber signing this week. Holy snore. That guy needs someone to tell him that we don't need every plot of his books rehashed. I mean, he gave us the whole plot of his latest. I guess it saved me $25 though, because after listening to him, I didn't need to read the book because I already knew all of the important points. 

Mostly though, I love author events. Saw Cherie Priest last week, she is fantastic. Interesting woman and a civil war buff. I'd even travel to see her I think.


----------

